

Ask HN: Who would make a great early adopter for ExcelPanel? - filipstachura

Hi HN!<p>We are doing customer development for our small venture: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;excelpanel.com
This is more or less follow-up to this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9936412<p>At this stage we are looking for 10-20 partners that would help us shape the product for public beta. HN answers have great value to us, so here is our question:
- Who would make the best partner at the early stage? How to find them?
======
GolfyMcG
The most prolific users of excel that I know of are:

1\. Investment Banking Analysts 2\. Researchers/Academics

In either case, I would try to find a smaller firm with a relationship to tech
that could appreciate what you're trying to do.

I'm not sure I know what you're trying to do but based on "Identify which
spreadsheets violate best practices" it sounds like you're trying to provide a
better workflow for creating and maintaining large excel documents in the way
that developers have version control and continuous integration. Ie. code
climate, linters, testing, for example docs.

Sounds cool.

